# Flensburger Pilsener



## Feral Shane (16/6/09)

Hello all,

Not sure where to put this request, here looked good.

I have just finished a bottle of Flensburger Pilsner and I am indeed happy with the taste. Does anybody have a partial or AG recipe for this beer?


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/09)

Are those the ones in the tall bottles with the swing tops? Haven't tried one yet but will quaff tomorrow and do a report. As a North German brewery I would probably go Weyermann Bohemian Pilsener and Saaz for starters.


----------



## Fourstar (16/6/09)

Where did you pick this up? As a guess I'd go for something like:

OG 1.050
IBU 37
SRM 5

95% Pils malt (weyermann)
5% Melanoiden (weyermann)

30IBU Hallertau @ 60 mins
7 IBU Hallertau @ 15 Mins
1g per L of final vol Hallertau @ flameout

Wyeast 2124 Bohemian lager Yeast.

If you have soft water add around 7g (2 teasponns of gypsum) you will need that for the crisp hop profile. Or else it will end up like a bohemian pilsner. nice and malty sweet.

Otherwise if you know your water profile add atleast 150ppm of sulphate.

Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/09)

Hey Fourstar, as a man who obviously knows his way around, I note you suggest Hallertau. This question has always interested me as I thought Hal. was more Bavarian and South Germany and had assumed North German beers would use other hops, but do they also use Hallertau as the 'default' hop as well? I suppose looking at the map Saaz is more Central Europe so where would breweries in the Ruhr and Hamburg for example, source their hops?

Edit: long ago when visiting Germany the beers in the north would knock my block off with the hops and bitterness :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Feral Shane (16/6/09)

As a background, whilst at the Queen Vic Markets I noticed a 330 ml bottle on the shelf of a wine merchant and seeing as how I was nice enough to drive my wife all that way into Melbourne to walk around a Market I decided to treat myself and spent $4.50 for the bottle. I have almost finished a Bohemian Pilsener I did five months ago, so if I can find a recipe to suit I will attempt this one.


----------



## Fourstar (18/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey Fourstar, as a man who obviously knows his way around, I note you suggest Hallertau. This question has always interested me as I thought Hal. was more Bavarian and South Germany and had assumed North German beers would use other hops, but do they also use Hallertau as the 'default' hop as well? I suppose looking at the map Saaz is more Central Europe so where would breweries in the Ruhr and Hamburg for example, source their hops?
> Edit: long ago when visiting Germany the beers in the north would knock my block off with the hops and bitterness :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:



Yes to southern Germany and yes to Barvaria. Ive merely put hallertau as the hop of choice for this recipe much like a german brewer doing an 'aussie lager' would use POR over using Custler as used in XXXX.

I'd say you are right Bribie with your assumptions on Saaz. Personally i go for Hallertau, NB'er then Tettenang with my hop choices for anything German. Just my own style.  

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## blackbock (20/6/09)

You would be crazy to waste that much Hallertauer for 30IBU bittering additions, and adding that much hop material to the boil can create a hazard as far as racking and clearing final the beer goes, I have had IPAs turn green from this (and that was with things like Cascade, which are typically higher alpha than Hallertauer ) and most people turn up their noses at a green lager. 

Go for a high aa% hop, eg Magnum or as mentioned above Northern Brewer. Personally I like some of the NZ hops for this purpose, eg Green Bullet or Super Alpha. 

I would stick to the lighter malts, no need for BoPils or fancy specialty malts. You want a really crisp and refreshing dry beer.


----------



## geoffi (20/6/09)

Not a whole lot of hops grown around Flensburg, I think you'll find. Whatever they are using will be grown in more southerly latitudes. Not too many Queensland beers feature Queensland hops, for example.

Northern Brewer for bittering with Hallertau late additions sounds pretty plausible to me.


----------



## technocat (20/6/09)

Geoffi said:


> Not a whole lot of hops grown around Flensburg, I think you'll find. Whatever they are using will be grown in more southerly latitudes. Not too many Queensland beers feature Queensland hops, for example.
> 
> Northern Brewer for bittering with Hallertau late additions sounds pretty plausible to me.



Yes my thinking to with the price of hops going through the roof low alpha for bittering seem a waste.


----------



## neonmeate (20/6/09)

the beer is made with hop extract only. tastes like hallertau would work. certainly no racking probs with hop extract.

however i have to disagree with those who don't like green beers. some hoppy german pilseners do indeed LOOK (slightly) GREEN. always a good sign i think. and i like the bitterness and residual flavour from all low alpha hops. all of my beers are brewed with low alpha hops and i usually use a lot more hop mass than fourstar's recipe with no probs.
this is an aggressively dry and hoppy beer. i say use lots of hops.

and i would go for 100% weyermann pilsener (with perhaps some carapils for head ret) - havent used their extra pale pils malt but that sounds like the go for this - you don't want any excess malt richness. just really fine clean super-light pils malt flavour. a world away from the soft sweet malt of a czech beer.


----------



## blackbock (20/6/09)

neonmeate said:


> t
> however i have to disagree with those who don't like green beers. some hoppy german pilseners do indeed LOOK (slightly) GREEN. always a good sign i think. and i like the bitterness and residual flavour from all low alpha hops. all of my beers are brewed with low alpha hops and i usually use a lot more hop mass than fourstar's recipe with no probs.
> this is an aggressively dry and hoppy beer. i say use lots of hops.




Have to disagree about the "aggressive" hopping, I actually thought it was fairly mild in the hops dept. You can always tell a real beer when it's green though, eh!


----------



## neonmeate (20/6/09)

blackbock said:


> Have to disagree about the "aggressive" hopping, I actually thought it was fairly mild in the hops dept. You can always tell a real beer when it's green though, eh!


as far as lagers go i mean - and when it's fresh


----------

